# Alimentador para taladro destornillador a baterias



## idoru (May 19, 2015)

Hola,

Antes que nada, soy aficionado al soldador pero de electrónica se poquito y como se suele decir la ignorancia es atrevida 

Llevo tiempo buscando y no he encontrado solución concreta así que perdón por anticipado si pregunto algo que ya está resulto en otro sitio.

Dispongo de un taladro atornillador eléctrico a 12V. que como todos termino sus días cuando las baterías le empezaron a fallar. Busque aquí y en otros sitios y gracias a vuestros consejos mediante un transformador de alógenos de 12V 4A y un puente rectificador volvió a funcionar como en sus mejores días por poco más de 6 euros.

Con el tiempo he ido acumulando diversas herramientas eléctricas en la misma situación, ya que es más barato comprar una nueva en cualquier oferta que cambiar las baterías. Y me he planteado repetir el experimento pero conseguir transformadores distintos a 12 V de tanto amperaje no es ni fácil ni barato.

Por ello me pregunto: 
Es posible reducir el voltaje de este transformador a las salidas más comunes 2.4, 3.6, 7.2, 9 y fabricar una especie de sustituto universal de baterías?
Por las diferencia de voltaje y por tratarse de un motor descarto cualquier resistencia, he leído que se puede conseguir con diodos en cadena, con triacs y hasta con integrados reguladores como el lm317 pero adecuados a estas potencias (hablamos de 4 a 5 A o más en  un pico) pero no he obtenido nada en claro.

No me planteo una fuente de pc, ni una regulable estabilizada por coste, tamaño y porque creo que para un motor no esta justificado una salida tan precisa.

Se agradece cualquier idea y recordar que no soy ningún experto 

Gracias a todos


----------



## Jorge Luis Alonso Labrada (May 19, 2015)

solo tiene que enrrollar un trasformador que de 12 volt y 4 anp, pero le hace tap para los voltage que necita


----------



## Lucho LP (May 19, 2015)

O bien utilizar un regulador de voltaje integrado del tipo LM338 (Que entrega 5A) seteado con distintos valores de salida mediante resistencias fijas, o un potenciómetro para ajustar una única salida de acuerdo a las necesidades.
Saludos!

PD: link del datasheet
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1640753.pdf


----------



## idoru (May 19, 2015)

Gracias

Lo del trasformador no lo entiendo.

El lm338 no lo conocía 
Aguantará el pico cuando arranque el motor y/o se trabe con la resistencia de un tornillo?


----------



## yosimiro (May 19, 2015)

idoru dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Lo del trasformador no lo entiendo.




Lo que te dicen, es que desenrrollas el secundario, y vas midiendo(con el multímetro), hasta llegar al valor mínimo de tensión que deseas, alli haces una salida (un terminal) y comienzas a embobinar nuevamente,  hasta lograr el valor siguiente, haces otro terminal, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## idoru (May 19, 2015)

Vale ahora lo entiendo, pero el trasformador es  monobloque y no lo veo factible, en cualquier caso gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

Probá un dimmer antes de transformador , los de ventilador de techo irían


----------



## idoru (May 19, 2015)

Lo había pensado pero no he encontrado ninguno que aguante los 4 o 5 A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

Ummmm , 4 o 5 A en 12 V , eso sería 5A por 12V = 60 Watts

60 Watts dividido 220 V = 0,3 A 

El dimmer iría en los 200V controlando el primario del transformador


----------



## idoru (May 20, 2015)

Gracias DOSMETROS, tienes toda la razón, yo estaba pensando en ponerlo a la salida para bajar los 12 v. como el de la imagen que pongo.

Aprovecho y hago una pregunta.
El dimmer tengo entendido que no reduce el voltaje si no la potencia (corregirme si me equivoco) por lo que puede ser útil para bajar el rendimiento de un motor o una luz, manteniendo el voltaje de trabajo. Si en mi caso pese al dimmer le siguen llegando 12v a un motor de 3.6V no tendremos un disgusto?

De nuevo disculparme si pregunto algo obvio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

El dimmer recorta tensión de forma medio rara , pero si baja la tensión , así que sirve perfectamente para motores de carbones (herramientas) y lámpras


----------



## idoru (May 22, 2015)

Perdón por no responder antes.
He estado mirando el tema del dimmer y en Neoteo he encontrado uno interesante, no lo cuelgo aqui por que no se si esta permitido.
En cualquier caso si tuvierais que escoger entre montar un regulafdor de voltage con el lm338 o el dimmer, que os parece mas adecuado.


----------



## idoru (May 30, 2015)

Vuelvo al ataque:
Mientras consigo los componentes para el regulador que os comentaba que se publico en Neoteo, he encontrado por casualidad reguladores para luces led de 0-12v y 10A tirados de precio, son para DC pero como lo paso por un puente no creo que me den problemas, la duda es si utilizar un regulador de tensión o de PWM. 
Yo lo que pretendo es reducir voltaje y con esos 12v poder conseguir los 4, 6, 9 o 12 necesarios para los motores.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------

